# Canon all-in-one how do I scan above 600dpi? Mg5250



## nox12 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all,

I have an MG5250. I am trying to scan at resolutions above 600dpi and have tried everything I can think of. I have selected the "open scanner driver" in the options list and selected 1200dpi in the menu there, but I receive the following error message:

"Unable to scan. Image size exceeds 10001 x 10001"

I have had the same error message on 2 computers.

How do you guys scan at above 600dpi with a Canon all-in-one?


----------



## jisb (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi I have just bought one and it isn't entirely clear. You can scan at 1200dpi with the supplied s/w (it is a 4800x1200 dpi so I guess 1200 is the limit). here's how:
1 Into Solution Menu EX
2 Start Application MP Navigator Ex
3 Select Photos/documents (Platen)
4 Tick box which says "Use Scanner Driver"
5 Select "Open Scanner Driver"
6 Select the advanced mode tab

Off you go - have fun


----------



## mordor (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome work jisb. You don't know how long I have looked for this. Even Canon Support couldn't point me right! There are plenty of other people in the same boat as well. What is the point in layering the higher resolution so deep, when all the other drop downs could have had it on, but were limited to 600. Pants. Thanks again.


----------

